# WTB 50# Lead shot For A Lead Sled



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking for 50-75 pounds of lead shot
Shot size or manufacture not important. 
Reclaimed shot also okay. 
Willing to pay a fair price. 
Located in Fairfield county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You may recognize the gun. I have a single 20 pound lead weight that is bolted to mine that works really well. Since lead is a gummy material I had to lube the drill with 2 stroke oil so it would not bind up and break. Then placed the weight where I wanted it then transfer punched the clearance hole locations onto the sled. Then ran a tap into the lead bar and bolted it onto the sled. I have a pile of bars if you are interested in doing this and ever get down this way. I’m not sure how heavy of a cannon that you are shooting but 2 should be plenty at around 40 pounds. Btw I did not get a chance to take the gun deer hunting yet.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I will definitely consider the lead bar setup. 
Glad you are enjoying the rifle, looks like you have it dialed in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Use a bag of sand. It works just fine and is a lot cheaper than buying lead shot today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Labman1127 said:


> Use a bag of sand. It works just fine and is a lot cheaper than buying lead shot today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I would think a bag of sand would be enough weight, heck I usually don’t put any weight in my led sled. The sled probably weighs 8-10 lbs and it tames the recoil of 12 Gauge sabots and 3 inch mag turkey gun pretty good. Would seem to me the sled needs to move some with the recoil to avoid extra stress on the gun and optics. I know they say to put x amount of weight in it, but the most I’ve ever used is 5 lbs


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I know Parris Island appreciates all the great suggestions on whether or what to use on his sled but the market place forum isn't the place for a discussion on the topic.
Please PM him any further ideas/suggestions and let's please keep further comments on the forum to what the OP is wanting to purchase.
Thanks


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

